# Quiz three (the eyes have it)



## David H (Aug 18, 2015)

LoDo you know the newsreader/television celebrity from just their eyes.

*1.*





*Laurie M.*

*2.* *SOLVED*






*3.*




*John S.*

*4.* *SOLVED*








*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Aug 19, 2015)

surely you don't need a clue (where's Alan)


----------



## Annette (Aug 19, 2015)

4. could be Huw Edwards OR a bloke from a news/current affairs program from sometime in my youth that I cant remember the name of...


----------



## Lindarose (Aug 19, 2015)

Or could 4 it be Eamonn Holmes?


----------



## David H (Aug 19, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 4. could be Huw Edwards OR a bloke from a news/current affairs program from sometime in my youth that I cant remember the name of...



'fraid not Annette


----------



## David H (Aug 19, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Or could 4 it be Eamonn Holmes?



'fraid not Lindarose


----------



## David H (Aug 19, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

Initials given alongside wider shot of the eyes.


----------



## Annette (Aug 20, 2015)

2. Kate Adie?
4. John Humphries?


----------



## David H (Aug 20, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 2. Kate Adie?
> 4. John Humphries?



Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Aug 20, 2015)

*Further Clues*

I have put their Christian Names in the original photo.


----------



## David H (Aug 20, 2015)

*Last Clues:*

*1.*






*3.*






*
If you don't get them from this then I give up!*


----------



## David H (Aug 20, 2015)

*Answer time:*

Both seen on ITV News at Ten.

Laurie Muer and John Simpson.


----------

